# Hoyt Satori or DAS Ilf riser?



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

Looking for opinions on these 2 risers......... I’m interested in getting one for hunting purposes.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Both top notch risers. Can’t go wrong with either. Probably comes down to which one you like the looks of more. Really that simple.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Buckhorn70 said:


> Looking for opinions on these 2 risers......... I’m interested in getting one for hunting purposes.





Buckhorn70 said:


> Looking for opinions on these 2 risers......... I’m interested in


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

I have two DAS 21” risers, one with ILF and one with the DAS fittings. I really like these risers. Right now, I am working on tuning the ILF rig. The DAS risers are a really a solid design. I esp. like the radius riser for shooting off the shelf option, as well as the ability to shoot an elevated rest. The DAS system has so many choices of grips too. I have no complaints with the DAS risers.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

dougmax said:


> Both top notch risers. Can’t go wrong with either. Probably comes down to which one you like the looks of more. Really that simple.



Ditto what Doug said, but you might also take a look at the Tradtech Titan and the Morrison Phoenix risers. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

Which is heavier between the 2 in the same length riser?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

The Satori is heavier than the DAS. The Morrison Phoenix is offered in a heavy and standard. Details of weights can be found on their website.

If you're looking for a heavier riser, you might want to take a look at CD Archery's offerings.


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Dryad Mtn light


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Isn't the Satori a cast riser?

I know the DAS, Tradtech, Morrison and Dryad are all very good....machined from billet aluminum

___


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

Beendare said:


> Isn't the Satori a cast riser?
> 
> I know the DAS, Tradtech, Morrison and Dryad are all very good....machined from billet aluminum
> 
> ___


curious about this as well.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

No.... the Satori is milled in-house from a solid billet.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

Hoyt says the Satori is machined. The Tbow is a cast copy.

If I was looking at a Das riser, I would get the ILF plates for it. It is my understanding that in the Das system, the inward load of the limbs is between the limb and the tiller bolt, with a significant side load on the bolt. And some limbs are not designed to support a load in that location (neither are bolts). The main inward load in the ILF system is between the ILF hardware in the limb, and the dovetail in the riser. So the limb fork is not pushing into the tiller bolt from the side. ILF limbs are engineered for this, and there is no worry of limb fork delamination or a bent tiller bolt.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

Az archery said:


> Dryad Mtn light


I looked at those...... They look like a great ILF riser and light too.


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Buckhorn70 said:


> I looked at those...... They look like a great ILF riser and light too.


I’ve had satori 17; cd 19 and this is my favorite


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

By time you add quiver and arrows to me that’s the final decision. Cd I loved but a little much w everything on it. I have a weight I can add if I take quiver off or to experiment. Now if cd made a 19” light I’d probably digest one but I honestly can’t see how an ilf could be better if you hike a lot esp at altitude everything feels heavier after some miles


----------



## mooshkat (Jan 8, 2014)

had the satori, nice rig, but now i shoot das and i really like my das dalaa's!


----------



## Joedirt199 (May 17, 2020)

Das is pretty nice. Annodized verses powder coat/paint. Rubber padded limb pockets. Universal grip options. Double plunger holes for elivated or adjustable plate/shelf rest.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

The Satori is heavy and needs even more weight added to balance the rig. I've never shot the DAS. Honestly, $600 for riser that looks like it was built by John Deere in Moline, Illinois (complete with counter weights) is a pill too large for me to swallow. I just cannot see myself becoming fond of that riser, or any of their other offerings.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Brad Lehmann said:


> The Satori is heavy and needs even more weight added to balance the rig....


I'm curious why folks keep saying the Satori isn't balanced. I've posted pictures over and over again that show the bow balances perfectly--similar to just about every recurve on the market. If you're looking for something that balances after the shot, then you'll have to add weight, either internal or external.

Does anyone really think Hoyt doesn't know how to build a bow?


----------



## MADD BEAR (Jan 4, 2021)

Brad Lehmann said:


> Honestly, $600 for riser that looks like it was built by John Deere in Moline, Illinois (complete with counter weights) is a pill too large for me to swallow.


Lmao that made me chuckle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I'm curious why folks keep saying the Satori isn't balanced. I've posted pictures over and over again that show the bow balances perfectly--similar to just about every recurve on the market. If you're looking for something that balances after the shot, then you'll have to add weight, either internal or external.
> 
> Does anyone really think Hoyt doesn't know how to build a bow?


I'm actually considering picking up another one just to see what it takes to make it feel right for me. The Satori is one of the better looking ILF risers on the market, imo. I'm not the only one that says that it needs a little weight on the bottom to make it feel right. With several hundred trad bows having gone through my hands over the years, I have never used a stabilizer or weight on any of them.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Brad Lehmann said:


> I'm actually considering picking up another one just to see what it takes to make it feel right for me. The Satori is one of the better looking ILF risers on the market, imo. I'm not the only one that says that it needs a little weight on the bottom to make it feel right. With several hundred trad bows having gone through my hands over the years, I have never used a stabilizer or weight on any of them.


Brad, If you every try an ILF with weights may I suggest looking at Yost Archery products? He makes a weight that is adjustable 360 degrees for the perfect feel. He is a great guy to deal with. I have a couple of his tabs. They are fantastic. I plan to order one of his weights myself this spring. Adding one of these may help you develop the perfect feel and balance.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Jim, with two identical bows and two different shooters, one will say balance is perfect and other will say doesn’t balance at all. It’s all in how the archer grips the bow.
I’m biased so I will not put in a personal preference on what riser.


----------



## YoungMarine (Jan 16, 2019)

I've owned numerous DAS (17" and 21") and Satoris (19" and 21"). The DAS is a great system and well-made riser, but was not for me (and I really wanted to like it with so much invested). The 21" Satori is my favorite metal hunting riser at the moment (66" bow/32" draw). Here are some pros/cons of each. You can't go wrong with either, it just comes down to personal preference.

DAS:
-No doubt, a quieter connection system for hunting. However, I've had the rubber limb pads wear out and need replacing so keep extra.
-Connection system required sanding the limb butts on numerous different limbs to fit, even DAS branded limbs. I think they may offer a little more clearance on some of the newer DAS risers.
-Ability to switch to ILF, but that kind of defeats the main advantage of DAS, the quieter connection system.
-Limited to aftermarket grips of questionable quality. I've had a few of the expensive Jager grips crack and don't care for them. I'm not aware of a durable, less fragile grip.
-The front riser is flat and sharp feeling. It doesn't feel as natural and welcoming as one that has been rounded out more.
-The hump on the shelf doesn't extend over all the way. May be non-issue for those not shooting Easton 2317s off shelf.
-Bolt is used as sideplate for shooting off shelf. I found this ate up feathers faster than other side plates.

Satori:
-ILF connection system is louder for hunting and occasionally get a creaking sound on first draw (I pre-draw bow once getting on stand to alleviate this and it has not caused me to scare any deer)
-Comes with nice padded case.
-Paint finish is not as durable as other risers
-Hoyt factory plastic grip feels unbreakable. I prefer the older wood grips and know some people have had those crack, but haven't had issues with any so far.
-I really like the radius sideplate module system for shooting off the shelf. I found that bolts used on other risers tear up feathers more frequently.

Both:
-Both hold value well on used market. If you are lucky to find what you're looking for used you'll get most of your money back if it doesn't end up working for you.


----------



## Tim Delf (Jul 6, 2016)

I have had both. Both are good. I prefer the shelf & strike plate on the Satori. I shot the 21” Satori about as well as anything else I have shot.


----------



## Oz Bow (Jul 14, 2016)

I’m really happy with both the Satori and Das. If you’re able to try both before deciding which one to go with that would be worthwhile. 
You can’t really go wrong with either, in both instances you can either go with shooting off the shelf or an elevated rest.


----------



## Elitetech (Aug 29, 2018)

Following as I’ve had the same questions as I continued to decide.


----------



## Pmringer (Mar 30, 2021)

I just jumped into ILF with a DAS Dalaa 21" that I borrowed and got the new DAS HT-21. The quality and versatility of the DAS risers is great. If I was sticking with ILF I wouldn't feel the need to shoot anything else. That being said, there is too much adjustment that I can't leave alone and am selling my HT-21 setup.


----------



## Tiger TKD (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m in the same boat and narrowed my choices down to the Satori, DAS, Tradtech, and Phoenix for all the reasons mentioned. The consensus is that all are top notch and pretty similar. If you can shoot one or even hold one to get a feel the. I think it would make the decision easier.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

Go Satori if you intend to shoot Borders limbs - any generation. I take a deflex riser like Satori over anything on the aluminium market - except Borders in house riser.


----------



## wcasey755 (Jun 19, 2020)

I started with a satori and now I shoot a DAS if that helps. I'd never go back.


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

It's simple. Which one fits you best. That's the one you will shoot best.


----------



## oofda4ever (Jan 22, 2017)

I've had both. DAS Dalaa by a country mile no doubt about it.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

The Satori would be my first choice among any other metal risers, because I shoot off the shelf. That is the only reason I prefer it over any other metal risers currently available in the market.

As far as the balance issue is concerned, yes that is the only thing that annoys me about it. I have to change the way I grip the bow when shooting with my Satori. Even the celebrity archer who was the face of Satori prefer shooting it with a weight attached to the lower front end of the riser. 

I own 4 other risers (metal and wood) and those risers are balanced way better than the Satori.


----------

